# NSD: Minilogue XD



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just got a great deal on a mint (read here brand new) Korg Minilogue xd. This is a brand new world for me!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Minilogues are great synths. My son had the old silver minilogue as his first synth, he’s very into electronic music, and loves synth for lead sounds. After a couple of years he upgraded to a Prologue 16-which he still has an loves.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been eyeballing the module version for months to slave to my foot pedals. Congrats!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

My brother-in-law got one of these about 6 months ago. What an amazing piece of gear. Congrats and happy bleep-bloopin'! I'm sure it'll be the catalyst for MANY song ideas.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats! Have fun with it. 

You can also probably find a way to run your guitar through it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> You can also probably find a way to run your guitar through it.


No way! Are you serious?
*Google guitar into synth*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hell ya man!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> No way! Are you serious?
> *Google guitar into synth*


Consult your friend youtube.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Many synths have external audio inputs. They will vary, however, in what they do with that signal. For instance, some, like the old Korg MS-20, will do pitch-to-voltage conversion, usually in monophonic fashion, such that the external signal is controlling the oscillators. Some will follow the envelope and use that to control the filter. Some will simply route the external signal through whatever onboard effects are included. The nature of processing will depend on whether it is an entirely analog unit, digital, or some hybrid, and whether it only wants monophonic input or can tolerate poly. For instance, I have an old Sequential Circuits Pro-One. It is a monophonic synth with an external audio input jack. I can plug my guitar into it and it will trigger a sweep of the filter, corresponding to how I play. It will accept a polyphonic audio signal because it ignores the pitch or complexity of what I feed it. All it is interested in is triggering the filter and detecting something worthy of triggering the filter. Unlike what the fellow in this video demonstrates, no keypresses are required. 




I have Casio MG-510 MIDI guitar that puts out a polyphonic MIDI signal, enabling direct driving of tone generators and other synths. I also picked up a monophonic MIDI-to-CV unit that can control analog synths, albeit one note at a time. I'm waiting for a cheque in October, and am considering buying a newer synth with it to use with my guitars. Lotsa time to shop, but a Minilogue or Minilogue XD is a contender, or I might chicken out and opt for a simple NTS-1. The latter is mono, but has all the effects of the Minilogue and many of the oscillator patches. Or I might go oddball and get an Arturia Microfreak

But congrats. That's one sweet machine. I love those little scopes they include. Great to be able to actually see the waveform.

Of course, who says you need a guitar to _play_ guitar on a synth?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

A lot of synths also require you to hold a key down when running a guitar through it. One trick is to wedge a guitar pick over the key being held down, and under the two corresponding keys.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Minilogues are great synths. My son had the old silver minilogue as his first synth, he’s very into electronic music, and loves synth for lead sounds. After a couple of years he upgraded to a Prologue 16-which he still has an loves.


I was looking for the previous version, the minilogue standard on the used market but this one was cheaper so I jump on it. The prologue looks like a pilot station to me. I will have to study more to understand everything. 



KapnKrunch said:


> I have been eyeballing the module version for months to slave to my foot pedals. Congrats!


Thanks!



garrettdavis275 said:


> My brother-in-law got one of these about 6 months ago. What an amazing piece of gear. Congrats and happy bleep-bloopin'! I'm sure it'll be the catalyst for MANY song ideas.


Yesterday, I did try some stuff with it. A friend of mine asked me for a podcast intro song. This might do the trick!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Many synths have external audio inputs. They will vary, however, in what they do with that signal. For instance, some, like the old Korg MS-20, will do pitch-to-voltage conversion, usually in monophonic fashion, such that the external signal is controlling the oscillators. Some will follow the envelope and use that to control the filter. Some will simply route the external signal through whatever onboard effects are included. The nature of processing will depend on whether it is an entirely analog unit, digital, or some hybrid, and whether it only wants monophonic input or can tolerate poly. For instance, I have an old Sequential Circuits Pro-One. It is a monophonic synth with an external audio input jack. I can plug my guitar into it and it will trigger a sweep of the filter, corresponding to how I play. It will accept a polyphonic audio signal because it ignores the pitch or complexity of what I feed it. All it is interested in is triggering the filter and detecting something worthy of triggering the filter. Unlike what the fellow in this video demonstrates, no keypresses are required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some reading and testing to do then!
Thanks for the video, it helps a lot!

And this guy on the roli... OMG!!!!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> And this guy on the roli... OMG!!!!!!


Yeah, hard to know what's more impressive: the expression possibilities of the keyboard itself, or what this guy can do with it. We've come a long way from the days when all a key could tell you is note on and off.


----------

